# No luck!



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Oy vey. I am having no luck getting my mice to good homes! None! I dont know what to do. My parents are fed up and want them gone.

Does anyone have any links that could help me? Or, really anything at all? I am afraid I may go to school one of these days and come home and find my parents have brought them all to petco or simply set them loose.

Ay carumba.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

www.kijiji.com 
www.hoobly.com

Good luck


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh and www.craigslist.com


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If I had to get rid of my many, many mousies, I'd look for a reputable reptile store. At least that way you can know how the meeces will meet their end. I'd go to one that sells only frozen, not live, using CO2 to pts.

I really feel for you; I'd be heartbroken if I could no longer keep mousies.


----------

